# What About Jemis By Seiko Watches(Made In Japan)?



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

I got this watch few days ago and I am curiou

Image URLs to find something about the brand Jemis.It`s old watch-probably 30-years old,but still working properly.The movement is with 17 jewels and it`s made by Seiko.Maybe Jemis is some kind of old Seiko brand like Lorus is now.I will be very happy and thaknfull if you tell me something more about my watch.This is the model:

This is written on it beside the 6 hour mark : Japan 5026 - 0510 T

On the back : Water resistant TL stainless steel

616013

5021 - 0130

http://www.thaiscooter.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1630040&stc=1&d=1267164905

http://www.thaiscooter.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1630044&stc=1&d=1267164973


----------

